# ADHD



## DGWVI (Oct 1, 2019)

Forgot I still had this. Just boxed it up. This is probably the fourth OCD clone I've built. Still not sure I like them. It's not bad by any means, just kinda generic sounding.


----------



## Barry (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 1, 2019)

I just finished one myself - the ADHD based on "version 2," which is what yours appears to be. Is it just me or is it pretty... dark? I find myself cranking the tone control nearly all the way to get the "edge" or "bite" I'm expecting. 

To be completely fair, I have been buying PCB boards sight unseen (or "sound unheard"), meaning I'm not aware of what they're supposed to sound like ahead of time. I just know certain ones are classic, or highly regarded, and I build them for no reason other to formulate my opinion without prejudging. In this case I'm continually shocked how I wish it were brighter sounding.

Anyhoo, great job.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 1, 2019)

It's got quite a bit of bass to it, but I'm not sure if call it dark. Definitely isn't muddy or anything


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice build.  How many more are you going to make before you decide if you like it or not?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build.  How many more are you going to make before you decide if you like it or not?


I've got a Blue Waffle/ Freekish Alpha pcb on its way to me, now ... Though I've got some mods already planned for it


----------

